# size 13 boot waist width



## walove (May 1, 2009)

No not really unless you never carve a turn, look for boards with 26 or more waist widths


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Listen to Walove. He speaks truth. I have a size 13 and have ridden boards with tiny waists. It's no fun. Find one that fits you proper. You won't regret it.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I wear a size 13 Salomon F22 (pretty damn small footprint) and ride a 259mm waist with no problems. And i'm a freeride/carving guy. I've seen people with clunkier size 11 boots that are bigger than my F22 13s


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Wide boards rock, even if you don't need one.


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

Depending on how wide your stance is and what board it is you may be able to stuff 13s on a board with 25.3. I have 13s and have fit on boards with waist widths that small. Personally, I prefer 25.7-26.1 and avoid widths bigger than that.


----------



## P.Swayze (Aug 5, 2011)

Also Depends on your Bindings and the type of riding you are doing.

I have size 13's and ride boards as narrow as 25.50 with 15/15 angles.

If you are riding steeps, get a wider board, if you are just jibbing you can get away with a skinnier waist width.


----------

